# English Conversation



## anitamort

Hey, to any English speakers in the Calabria region fancy meeting up for coffee and a chat sometime?


----------



## siena

hi anita, i am coming to italy in sept 08 and will be in rome around 9th october and probably making my way down to calabria region after then. i'd love to meet up with you if you like and i'll have email so you're welcome to messg me any time. i would love to live in italy but have been told i can only stay for 90 days in a six month period. do you know anyone that could help me please? i am australian and will be qualified to teach english as a foreign language by the time i arrive in italy. kind regards siena


----------



## Stravinsky

[email protected] said:


> hi anita, i am coming to italy in sept 08 and will be in rome around 9th october and probably making my way down to calabria region after then. i'd love to meet up with you if you like and i'll have email so you're welcome to messg me any time. i would love to live in italy but have been told i can only stay for 90 days in a six month period. do you know anyone that could help me please? i am australian and will be qualified to teach english as a foreign language by the time i arrive in italy. kind regards siena


Hi there

In case you dont get my pm, you need to change your screen name please as it is in contravention of posting rules. Could you pse advise me of an alternative name that is not an email address. Thanks


----------



## anitamort

Hi siena

Yes would be pleased to meet up with you when you get down to Calabria. Just let me know when. As for staying here, once you are here, will help you sort it all out.

Regards

Anita


----------



## siena

hi anita, thanks for your reply. its very kind of you to help me out. look forward to meeting you in sept. siena


----------



## Elena La Valle

I guess when i am in Nicotera we can meet up for a coffee


----------



## anitamort

No problem, sure it can be sorted out.


----------



## soofie

where are you in Calabria? I am in Sicily ( ME)


----------



## Elena La Valle

At the moment I live in London. I should be bck in italy around July/August. But Anita Mort lives in Nicotera Marina. Where about in Sicily?


----------



## anitamort

Hi. We are in Nicotera. Town approx 60 km north of Reggio. So not that far.


----------

